# Anyone use MA Research?



## Xxplosive (Feb 10, 2019)

I am interested in a couple SARMS and some research chems, namely fl modafinil and tianeptine... 

Saw they had decent prices and coupon code. Are they g2g? 

If not, can someone direct me to a source that has these products and is? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 14, 2019)

*MA Labs and MA Research Present...
*

*2019 Valentines Day Sale!!!*




*MA Research:*  25% OFF Storewide!

*MA Labs:*  30% OFF Storewide!

** Sale Runs Through:*  Sunday, February the 17th @ midnight.  



*Discount/Coupon Code: * VAL






*Link:* http://maresearchchems.com/

*Link:* https://www.masupps.com/​





.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 14, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> I am interested in a couple SARMS and some research chems, namely fl modafinil and tianeptine...
> 
> Saw they had decent prices and coupon code. Are they g2g?
> 
> If not, can someone direct me to a source that has these products and is? Thanks.



You won't be dissappointed.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 14, 2019)

Can't go wrong with Mr. Arnold or his products.  Take a look on some other forums that have more traffic and you will see nothing but praise and happy customers.  Dive in, order with confidence.


----------



## Xxplosive (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you. Will try soon. Is fl moda available again yet?


----------



## Anabolik2k (Feb 18, 2019)

Ive used MA Stuff, always G2G...


----------

